# Orphan Girl [folk]



## ChristianTrader (Oct 26, 2009)

[video=youtube;6KfLidycSlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KfLidycSlU[/video]

She is a friend of mine and I wonder what the PB music critics thought. I think she is really good.


----------



## MMasztal (Oct 26, 2009)

Pretty good! Sounds like a combination of Emmy Lou Harris and Iris Dement. "Course, this is over the tiny speakers of my MacBookPro.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooh, can we make that an official title? I want "PB Music Critic" under my user name on my posts! Mods? (We need a pleading smilie too...)

The song is good; I can dig it.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 27, 2009)

Ahh. Thanks. An excellent rendition. It's good to hear that song come at me again from North Carolina. I first heard Gillian Welch sing it maybe a dozen years ago in Wilkesboro.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 27, 2009)

I ran across a YouTube video with Gillian Welch playing/singing it, but I can't post it here because there are some pictures of Christ in it. Too bad, because the rest of the pictures are very powerful!


----------



## he beholds (Oct 28, 2009)

very nice!


----------

